# Gaming-PC-Komponenten | Passt das alles?



## Blackbird1997 (29. Juni 2014)

Hallo @all,

wie findet ihr die folgenden Komponenten? Gibts da Probleme zwischen den Teilen oder könnt ihr mir von was komplett abraten?

Ich will mit dem PC die aktuellen Spiele (Battlefield, Far Cry...) scharf und flüssig spielen wollen. 

Und er sollte auch ein paar Jahre noch gut mit Spielen funktionieren. (Klar, vielleicht in paar Jahren mal z.B. CPU austauschen, aber nicht gleich den ganzen PC tauschen.)

CPU
• Intel Core i5-4670 Box, LGA1150

Arbeitsspeicher
• 8 GB-Kit Kingston 1866MHz DDR3 Non-ECC CL9 DIMM

Mainboard
• ASUS Z87-PRO (C2)

Netzgetät
• be quiet! DARK POWER PRO 10 750W

SSD
• Samsung SSD 840 Pro 128GB SATA 6Gb/s

Laufwerk
• LG GH24NS bare schwarz

Festplatte
• WD Black 2TB SATA 6Gb/s

Gehäuse
• Corsair Carbide Series 300R, ATX, ohne Netzteil

Grafikkarte
• Zotac GTX 770 4 GB

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir scheibt, ob das alles passt oder ihr was ändern würdet.


----------



## Blackbird1997 (29. Juni 2014)

Kann mir keiner sagen, ob das passt?


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (29. Juni 2014)

Eine ziemlich solide Zusammenstellung. Jedoch hätte ich noch ein paar Änderungsvorschläge zu machen. 
Zuerst das Mainboard. Da du eine CPU ohne freien Mulitplikator gewählt hast, brauchst du auch kein Z87-Board. Da würde ich dann ein H87 oder ein H97-Board nehmen. Meine Vorschläge wären entweder das Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 oder das neuere ASRock H97 Pro4.
Den Preis für das RAM-Kit konnte ich jetzt nicht finden, aber ich denke mal, dass das Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 günstiger ist. 
Wenn du nicht vorhast, zwei Grafikkarten zu verbauen, hat das Netzteil zu viel Watt, da kannst du ein günstigeres wie das be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.4 nehmen. Das reicht völlig aus.
Bei der Grafikkarte würde ich eher zu einer AMD-Karte greifen. Da hast du mit der Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail mehr Leistung für den gleichen Preis. 
Und du kannst mal noch überlegen, ob du dir noch einen CPU-Lüfter zulegst, der dann etwas leiser und besser kühlt, als der Standard-Lüfter auf der CPU. Den Thermalright True Spirit 120 M (BW) Rev.A zum Beispiel. Ausreichend ist der Standard-Lüfter aber in jedem Fall. Nur etwas lauter.


----------



## Blackbird1997 (29. Juni 2014)

Danke für deine Einschätzung. 

- Mein ausgesuchter RAM kostet 82€ und hat aber 1866 MHz.
- Grafikkarte: Würde ich trotzdem mit der GTX770 die aktuellen Spiele scharf und ruckelfrei spielen?


----------



## svd (29. Juni 2014)

Die R9 290 Tri-X OC ist schon ein Geschoss. Die spielt in der Liga mit der GTX780 und der Titan, also eine Klasse höher als die GTX770.
Aber für normales FullHD ist die GTX770 auch eine tolle Karte. (Und das einfacher zu bedienende Produkt.)

8GB RAM für mehr als 70€ sind aber viel zu viel. Wenn du eine AMD FX CPU hättest, wäre das evtl. vertretbar. Aber mit einer nicht übertaktbaren 
Intel CPU hast du da keinen Vorteil.


----------



## Blackbird1997 (29. Juni 2014)

Den RAM hab ich schon mal getauscht. Aber mit det Grafikkarte bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher, welche ich nehme.


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (29. Juni 2014)

Blackbird1997 schrieb:


> Würde ich trotzdem mit der GTX770 die aktuellen Spiele scharf und ruckelfrei spielen?


Ja, kannst du. Würde dir dann aber die Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 770 HerculeZ X3 Ultra, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, da holst du noch ein bisschen was an Leistung aus der Karte. Bei den Nvidia-Karten lohnen sich die 4GB-Versionen eigentlich nicht, da sie für den Aufpreis kaum Mehrleistung bringen. Die 290 von AMD hat hingegen schon 4GB als Standardausstattung. Aber wie schon gesagt, auch mit der GTX 770 wirst du die nächste Zeit keine Probleme mit Spielen haben.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2014)

Blackbird1997 schrieb:


> Hallo @all,
> 
> wie findet ihr die folgenden Komponenten? Gibts da Probleme zwischen den Teilen oder könnt ihr mir von was komplett abraten?
> 
> ...


 Das Board ist viel zu teuer, das brauchst Du nur, wenn Du übertakten willst, was aber mit dem i5-4670 gar nicht geht. Da reicht ein Board für 80-90€ locker aus. H87/97 Chipsatz, es "darf" auch Z87/97 sein, muss aber nicht. Beim RAM bringt Dir mehr als DDR3-1600 nix, auch da kannst Du also ca 20€ sparen. Dafür nimm als CPU den Xeon E3-1230v3 oder den neueren 1231v3, bei letzterem lieber H97 bzw. Z97 Chipsatz fürs Baord nehmen, da die neuer sind und die älteren den 1231 EVENTUELL nicht erkennen, wenn deren BIOS ab Werk noch sehr alt ist.  




> Netzgetät
> • be quiet! DARK POWER PRO 10 750W


 VIEL zu viel - da reicht eines mit 450W locker aus, was es bei der 10er-Serie aber gar nicht gibt - nimm das hier be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.4 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  selbst das ist schon "Luxus" für so einen PC. Das ist auch effektiv besser als einige billigere, die mit 600W werben. An sich würde aber selbst ein L7 von BEQuiet mit 500W reichen für 55-60€



> SSD
> • Samsung SSD 840 Pro 128GB SATA 6Gb/s


 die "pro" bringt Dir nix, nimm eine norale evo Basic oder auch eine zB Crucial mx100.



> Festplatte
> • WD Black 2TB SATA 6Gb/s


 nimm eine andere, die Black ist auf dem Papier nen Tick schneller, davon merkst Du aber nix, außer dass man mit "Glück" eine Black erwischt, die deinen ganzen PC brummen lässt...   nimm irgendeine günstige 2TB Sata3 7200 U/Min, die tun sich alle nix.


Ansonsten ales gut, nur dass Du mit ner AMD R9 280X bei gleicher Leistung vermutlich günstiger wegkommst und du vor allem im Vergleich zur 4GB-Version der Zotac für wenig Aufpreis schon eine AMD R9 290 bekommst, die an eine GTX 780 rankommt. Da du mit meinen sonstigen Tipps ja noch was sparst, würde ich mir das überlegen, eine R9 290 zu nehmen.


----------



## Blackbird1997 (30. Juni 2014)

Danke für die ganzen Tipps und Ratschläge. Werde mich heute mal mit ganzen Sachen hinsetzen und mal eine Auswahl treffen.


----------



## Blackbird1997 (2. Juli 2014)

Ich werde wahrscheinlich dann bei Mindfactory bestellten. Habt ihr mit MF schon Erfahrungen gemacht, und wenn welche? (gut/schlecht)


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2014)

Die sind seit vielen Jahren schon im Netz, und in den letzten ca 1-2 Jahren recht "agressiv" beim Preis - man hört ab und an von Ware, die eindeutig nicht mehr 100% "OVP" ist, aber angesichts der riesiegen Kundenzahlen können das trotzdem nur wenige Einzelfälle sein, was auch bei anderen Shops passieren kann (Retoure vom Kunden als Wiederruf, und der Mitarbeiter schaut da nicht gründlich genug nach, ob die Ware vlt schonmal ausgepackt wurde). Aber insgesamt kannst Du da problemlos bestellen. hardwareversand.de zB wäre auch noch eine sehr gute Seite, wo Du dann per preisvergleich wie geizhals.at/de reingehen solltest, da die Preise dann oft spürbar geringer sind. Es gibt noch weitere guten Seiten, aber die beiden sind idR auch weit vorne bei den Preisen. ich selber bin Stammkunde bei hardwareversand und hatte noch nie Probleme, aber da wirst Du auch mindfactory-Kunden finden, die das gleiche sagen. Und von beiden auch immer Leute, bei denen etwas schiefging, zB Probleme bei einer Reklamation oder so, das kann immer passieren, selbst bei Shops, die bei mehreren tausend Bewertungen ne Note von 1,2 haben


----------



## Blackbird1997 (4. Juli 2014)

So, jetzt am Wochenende werde ich nun die Einzelteile bei Mindfactory bestellen:

Mein Warenkorb
https://m.mindfactory.de/shopping_c...220f9251b57d7edda31e9e2dad26602209cfb9df539e3


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2014)

Wenn Du übertalkten willst, dann fehlt noch ein guter CPU-Kühler. Und wenn nicht, dann nimm den i5-4570 oder einen Xeon E3-1230/1231 v3 und ein Board mit H97-Chipsatz für unter 100€

Die WD Red scheint mir auch sehr teuer zu sein - an sich kosten Festplatten mit 2000GB und 7200U/Min eher 70-80€ ^^  zB 2000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST2000DM001 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm)

Das Netzteil ist an sich zu viel - da reicht das hier völlig 530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze


----------



## Blackbird1997 (4. Juli 2014)

OK, einen Kühler pack ich noch ein. Werde zwar momentan nicht übertakten, aber vielleicht werde ich das mal machen.
Welcher Kühler wäre zu empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2014)

Also, zum Übertakten würd ich so was wie nen Alpenföhn Brocken, Themalright Macho 120 oder Macho HR-02 nehmen.


----------



## Enisra (4. Juli 2014)

na
ein Extrakühler ist nicht unbedingt verkehrt


----------



## Blackbird1997 (4. Juli 2014)

Wie sieht es dann eigentlich mit dem Platz vom RAM aus, wenn ich so einen großen Kühler einbaue?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2014)

Da musst Du zwar aufpassen, aber an sich nur bei RAM mit hohen kühlkörpern. Das Ballistixc Sport hat aber Kühler, die den RAM-Riegel so gut wie gar nicht höher machen, sollte an sich kein Problem sein. Die Kühler sind auch oft so gebaut, dass sie den Kühlkörper eher Richtung Gehäuserückseite verlaufen lassen, also der Kühlkörper sitzt dann nicht mittig über der CPU, sondern eher so von der Seite gesehen ( O = Kühlkörper)

OOOOOOO
OOOOOOO
OOOOOOO
OOOOOOO
OOOOOOO
..............OOO.....RAM
...............CPU......RAM
...MAINBOARDPLATINE

 und zur Not kann man den Lüfter auch einfach hinten montieren, falls DER sich mit dem RAM in die Quere kommt, so dass die Luft durch die Kühlrippen gesaugt wird statt sie bei vorne montiertem Lüfter durch die Rippen zu blasen.


----------



## Blackbird1997 (4. Juli 2014)

Ich hab meinen alten Laptop an meinen TV (JTC 24C Smart TV / 24" + Full HD) angeschlossen. 
HDMI: unscharf [emoji35]
VGA: besser [emoji3]

Hab dann im Internet gelesen, dass der TV bei HDMI einen Overscan macht. Ich kann das aber bei meinem TV nicht einstellen. 
Wie soll ich dass dann mit dem neuen PC machen? Kann ich dort via Adapter von HDMI/DVI auf VGA am TV gehen? Oder gibts andere Vorschläge?

Wenn der PC im aktuellen Preisbereich liegt, dann würde ich noch so 150€ für einen PC-Monitor ausgeben. Wäre das Bild dann besser als über Adapter auf den TV zu gehen?

Ich will wenn ich schon ne gute Grafikkarte habe auch ein gutes Bild bekommen. Bloß wie?


----------



## Blackbird1997 (5. Juli 2014)

Ist das Bild dann eigentlich über einen PC-Monitor schärfer als über den TV?


----------



## Blackbird1997 (5. Juli 2014)

So, mein Warenkorb bei Mindfactory. Ich glaubt, nun passt er.

http://goo.gl/NNGJUR


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (5. Juli 2014)

Blackbird1997 schrieb:


> So, mein Warenkorb bei Mindfactory. Ich glaubt, nun passt er.
> 
> Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von Mindfactory.de


Ist bei mir ein leerer Warenkorb


----------



## Blackbird1997 (5. Juli 2014)

Sorry, das sollte jetzt der volle sein. [emoji1]

https://m.mindfactory.de/shopping_c...220eaa4c0f01aab698d8e8222b687b14234efe838b113


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2014)

Is gut, aber meiner Meinung nach ist der Aufpreis nur dafür, dass Du gut übertakten kannst, viel zu hoch, und es kann gut sein, dass ein hoch übertakteter Core i5 in Zukunft, wenn Games von 8 Kernen profitieren, weniger bringt als ein core i7 bei Normaltakt, und ein Xeon 1230v3 / 1231v3 wäre halt wiederum bis auf die fehlende interne Grafikeinheit identisch zu einem core i7 zu einem Preis von nur ca 210€. Wenn du ein passables Nicht-Übertakter-Board und den Xeon nimmst, dann sparst Du ca 80-90€, selbst wenn Du beim Kühler beim Macho bleibst. Und das Netzteil ist natürlich immer noch an sich "zu viel"  

Und zumindest jetzt grad ist bei mindfactory auch zB der core i5-4670k sehr teuer mir 230€ ^^ der kostet zB bei hardwareversand.de nur 200€ Intel Core i5-4670K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80646I54670K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Blackbird1997 (5. Juli 2014)

Hab mal den Xeon genommen. Das Board passt aber trotzdem noch mit dem Xeon zusammen?


----------



## Enisra (5. Juli 2014)

Blackbird1997 schrieb:


> Hab mal den Xeon genommen. Das Board passt aber trotzdem noch mit dem Xeon zusammen?



natürlich, ich denke Herb hätte sicher darauf hingewiesen


----------



## Blackbird1997 (5. Juli 2014)

Hab jetzt nur noch eine Frage:
Passt das alles (inkl. CPU Kühler) ins ausgewählte Gehäuse?


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (5. Juli 2014)

Blackbird1997 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt nur noch eine Frage:
> Passt das alles (inkl. CPU Kühler) ins ausgewählte Gehäuse?


Ja, passt alles, das Gehäuse ist sehr geräumig. Grafikkarten bis 45cm und CPU-Kühler bis 16,5cm. Würde dir allerdings raten, als SSD die 256GB Crucial MX100 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC zu nehmen, da kriegst du für weniger Geld ein paar Gigabyte mehr


----------



## Blackbird1997 (5. Juli 2014)

BESTELLT


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (5. Juli 2014)

Dann viel Spaß damit


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2014)

Es macht aber keinen Sinn, ein so teures Board für den Xeon zu nehmen - hat das einen Grund, warum das trotzdem nimmst?


----------

